# MotoGP Austin



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Man what a nasty day weather wise. Glad I picked up a condom for my camera yesterday. I needed it. Awful early. I stayed home and watched on the pay per view till it looked like it might clear. Still raining when I got to the track but the wind got up and it dried quickly.





































Shot them all slow this time. Not as many keepers but they look much better.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Still haven't been rained on  Made it back to day for the pre qualifying practice and qualifying for the MotoGP bikes. Too crowded in my usual area to shoot from so all new vantage points today.



















I'll put up a few more later. Tired I usually don't go two days in a row so I'm dragging a bit.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

What ever your doing to get these shots is working. Great shots. Great focus on all.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Check this one*

You shoot thousands to get one like this. I found a sweet spot that has all kinds of angles right on one place. Pretty much stayed right there today.










Can't believe I got the face from that far away.

Griz


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

You wouldn't happen to be a member of MotoHouston would you? I got a few pics myself but nothing this good. I did a lot better the first year when I had a better camera. Awesome pics though


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I posted some*

I've been to a couple of meet ups but I live close to Austin so I don't get to Houston much. I posted some to the Moto Houston forum. I want to get out to some local events but they all seem to be in the hotter months when I can't get out.




























Griz


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Not sure if you're interested, but there are a couple of car clubs that do track days at MSRH and the like. I think there is another track day at TWS at the end of this month or next.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I've been there*

I've been to both tracks for car races/track days. My brother lives about 20 min from MSR. I like MSR you can get way out on the backside to shoot. Get some excellent panning shots there. The turn closest to the beginning of the main straight is excellent too. Can't get that close at most tracks. I have a bad heart so when it gets hot I have to stay inside for the most part. So it kinda depends on the weather. I like TWS too. If you can get in the infield there are lots of good places to get shots from. We used to go to every race there when they were having them. AMA used to have a nice bike race there every year. With my health issues I really can't plan stuff. Just depends on how I feel that day. I'd like to get in some more practice before Sept thats for sure. I have VIP tickets for the next race at COTA. Going to have a chance to get close up for that race don't want to waste the opportunity. I won the tickets last year in a photo contest with this shot.










I shot some of these at the MotoGP race. Haven't found any that are all good yet. Hard to do them the timing and focus have to be right on. Most of the time in a sequence like that one or more shots will be soft on focus so you can't use them. I shot probably 50 to get this one last time. But the individual pics are good as well so you don't loose anything by doing them except maybe another memory card. I think they would be very cool with a bike instead of a car because you would have the lean as well as the motion of the bike. So we'll see if I can make a few races I will. My bro will be back in June for 3 weeks. Hopefully there will be something going on at MSR when he his back this time. There used to be a track in east Tx. We used to go watch road racing there all the time but I can't remember where exactly it was. Checked the schedules for all the promoters I could find for bikes and I don't see anything in that area now so I assume its closed down.

Griz


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah, I believe they shut that one down. It was on some farmland if i'm not mistaken. I can check to see what might be going on in June for you. I'm on MH as well.


----------

